# Evaluations



## Gemini18 (Aug 25, 2009)

To those of you who perform audits -- How do your companies evaluate you?

I have my evaluation coming up and I'm a little nervous about it. We will discuss my goals, my work performance, etc.  Our raises will be based on merit.


----------



## LLovett (Sep 1, 2009)

*This probably won't be much help*

I just had my eval yesterday and it really did not get to detailed as far as my auditing goes. It was a very high level review of what I do. They rated quanity and quality but not specific numbers. 

I report directly to the Vice President of Ambulatory services and the Director of Revenue Cycle for the hospital and auditing is only about 1/3 of what I am responsible for so that probably accounts for why it is not a really indepth review.

Like I said, not very helpful, but I wish you the best in your eval.

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## fredabrinson (Oct 17, 2009)

*Dollars saved or found*

Any time you can tie real money back to your audits is a plus and something that you should keep track of and report to your manager.  Sometimes in auditing it is hard to do this because usually the findings may require money to be paid back, but if your recommendations include plans to prevent these sme errors from reoccuring, you can estimate how much money your employer would not be required to pay back if the coding is done properly.

The same works for missed charges you may find during an audit.

Of course any time you can make recommendations on correcting possible compliance issues or concerns could save massive amounts down the road, especially with the government audits.

I hope your evaluation turned out great!


----------

